# Look what i made!!



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

These were made for a bmw e36/46,but i got a wild hair in my ass and figured what the hell...So this i what i came up with. I love it, My car is IBM so it matches perfectly!!


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Wicked looking lights! I've got a dark blue goat and bet they'd look good on mine too. Was it a difficult job to install and what'd they cost ya? Post a pic of the whole front end at dusk, bet they'll look sooo good.


----------



## Ol' Yeller (Mar 4, 2010)

Cool. Pick up some HID low beams and you'll be good to go.


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

Getting the bumper off and baking/ opening the headlights was the hardest part...The rings dont really fit so you gotta put them in there just right, then secure them with clear silicone adheasive.then wire them up to your drls (brown wire and black and white wire) I still have to finish the other side, I will post a step by step.. The rings were like 37 bucks shipped off of ebay. they are for the bmw e36/46

Nice mod...I like it!! My hids are on the way, they should be here tomorrow.


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

Finished Product! LOVE IT!


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

Very Sharp!


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you sir. I am VERY pleased with the results...This was one pain in teh @$$ project though.


----------



## th3shuck (Jul 3, 2010)

Very clean look. I think those rings looks absolutely perfect on the stock headlights. Nice!


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you. I had a feeling they would. It took me a while to gather up the balls to try it.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Bad ass man. Is there any way i could get them im orange? Maybe ill have to order them custom? How long did it take to install?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Sharp looking car. The blue ones are fastest...


----------



## samhain (Dec 20, 2010)

verry nice :cool,i was considering painting the inner piece from black to silver on my car.


----------



## oneslowGTO (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks good...I'd probably get busted by the cops for those.


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

GuatoLT1 said:


> Bad ass man. Is there any way i could get them im orange? Maybe ill have to order them custom? How long did it take to install?


Not sure about orange, The ones i bought were on ebay, I typed in blue ccfl. Install took about 3/4hrs.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

oneslowGTO said:


> Looks good...I'd probably get busted by the cops for those.


I agree. "Hey! Look at me!" speaks loudest to the police.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Halos are not my cup of tea. They look cool at first, but then get old really fast, just like Brazen colored GTOs


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Awesome look to the car. Really gives it a fresh, updated look and makes it look bad-ass! Great job!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Merry Christmas everyone..............:seeya:


----------



## Iambaadgoat (Jan 26, 2011)

google oracle halos they have all different size rings and they come with the wiring converter. AAC carries them, but i've heard mixed reviews about the rings working right when powered up so be wary.


----------



## Iambaadgoat (Jan 26, 2011)

...your car looks wickid awsome!


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you sir..I hate the oracle one...They just dont look right to me..Plus these only cost me $45 and two hours of my time...


----------



## Iambaadgoat (Jan 26, 2011)

That is a bit cheaper!


----------



## C'VilleGTO (Sep 10, 2010)

Looks great, can you still use the high beams?


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

Yup. Everything works great.


----------



## choicesmade24 (Sep 7, 2009)

When someone else does this please make a how to thread!


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

Sick headlights bro. When are you going to do mine? Lol


----------



## x2jesse1x (Feb 26, 2011)

Looks really really good, Where did you buy the parts?


----------



## QwikSilver04 (Dec 25, 2010)

Very cool!!! :cheers


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Those look bad!!! Definitely would do that to mine....whenever you get a chance post the step by step guide on how you did it...also what color do you guys think would look good with pbm....my goat has the red leather interior, so I was thinking possibly red??? Not to sure though


----------



## Rainmans 05 (Dec 14, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## eric00jga (Jun 16, 2011)

I'd hit it


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

eric00jga said:


> I'd hit it


Say....what??


----------



## IlliniGTO (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks awesome, well done! I like the blue with the IBM paint, but I'd probably do the halo's in a whiter color for anything else.


----------



## Braz (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks great nice and clean. could have been factory


----------



## Bransonradl (Jul 31, 2015)

BaadFLGoat said:


> These were made for a bmw e36/46,but i got a wild hair in my ass and figured what the hell...So this i what i came up with. I love it, My car is IBM so it matches perfectly!!


Hey man im looking to do this to my car could you tell me what size halo ring it is??


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

He was last active here about 4 years ago. From his profile:


> Last Activity: 08-15-2011 07:14 PM


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It probably wrapped around a tree years ago


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> It probably wrapped around a tree years ago


But I bet those lights survived!!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Does clear silicone "adheasive" last that long?


----------

